# Yorkshire chemicals the plundered history.



## phill.d (Apr 2, 2008)

With the Hunslet site fast disappearing & Kirkstall soon to go the same way we made a few trips to Kirkstall to build up a good collection. On two occasions we had to photograph while the scrap metal thieves were hard at work plundering the site as we tried to capture it for posterity. While we were photographing the administration section of the building we found old historical photographs, and posters dating back over the companies long history. Pictures of the founder members, the Y.D.C home guard in 1944, and product patents with the Queens seal embossed. All this would have been lost when the bulldozers moved in. times running out so if anyone hasn't done i'd it yet get your skates on.




Hunslet armageddon meltdown.









High noon at Kirkstall









THICK AS THIEVES!
This was our first encounter with the metal thieves as they appeared out of the shadows to check out who we were.




A timely reminder as we made our way through M shed that this is a very dangerous building with man traps and instant death awaiting the unwary.
























When i took this shot the metal thieves were busy stripping out there booty on the landing above. Once they knew we were not official visitors they carried on quiet happily, even offering to stop work while we took our shots. We thought it best they did there thing and we carried on with ours. I thought this was a far better option than been threatened with a metal bar for the camera equipment.














Building the Bailey bridge 1960's.





























Danger. do not open the blast door!




I told you not to open that door! Some amazing graf in there by the t.p.n crew.









H.M.P Leeds from the roof.



















I hope the metal thieves haven't had it away.





A SOLID HERITAGE.
We have never lived in the past, but every day we build upon it.
Our experience gives us strength on the ability to serve our customers and the inspiration for driving our research and developement forward. As the years have passed we have become even more flexible and more knowledgeable, refining our products both in terms of range and quality.
In the future we will continue this steady growth, continually improving our responsive cabability to deliver comprehensive colour chemical solutions.



















THE TWILIGHT OF Y.C.L

There's all my other Y.C.L pics, video, history and archive stuff here
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=371646006


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent Report Phill, amazing looking place so much history. Like the old books and comics, and that Graff is realy good in a strange sort of a way


----------



## no1rich (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent Report There.... Thats a fantastic site. Wish I'd have got my backside down there. 

Who are the t.p.n. group! There grafiti's brillient, Shame about the pikeies plundering the site...

Top Marks Lads


----------



## phill.d (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The T.P.N a.k.a the Trans Pennine Nomads. They do there graf art in derelict buildings across the Northern towns and cities. The Pikies weren't too bad really, There were more fellas scraping a few quid together instead of the organised 'loads of money' villains. One of them had a Holdall bag he filled up & rode his bike down to the scrap yard with lol. I don't condone it but at least they never bothered us.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice one Phill, good to see a collection of pics put together so well. Some of the best shots i've seen of this wonderful place!


----------



## snappel (Apr 2, 2008)

Personally I'd have salvaged the whole lot.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

Superb report, Phill. I agree with sqwasher; that was incredibly well put together. Very much enjoyed seeing the posters.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 2, 2008)

I really like seeing pics from here. Enjoyed seeing the old pictures when it was being worked and seeing how different the place looks now. Was great seeing them building the bailey bridge. Really liked seeing all the old posters as well. Any ideas on what they will do with the paperwork, and all the books?

Cheers Phill, lovely pics.

 Sal


----------



## freebird (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report and pics as always. Sqwasher and I also watched your vid on U tube and agree that you always manage to capture the real feel to the place. I might have to go back with sqwasher if we can fit it in with the ever growing list of to do's.


----------



## Dyeman (Apr 21, 2008)

Worked here for a number of years both in the labs and selling their dyes. Seen that Kirkstall Road being pulled down thought would see what was on the web. Great pictures, sad to see but better than working. Archived stuff would be of interest both personnally and professionally as still work in the dyestuff industry.



phill.d said:


> With the Hunslet site fast disappearing & Kirkstall soon to go the same way we made a few trips to Kirkstall to build up a good collection. On two occasions we had to photograph while the scrap metal thieves were hard at work plundering the site as we tried to capture it for posterity. While we were photographing the administration section of the building we found old historical photographs, and posters dating back over the companies long history. Pictures of the founder members, the Y.D.C home guard in 1944, and product patents with the Queens seal embossed. All this would have been lost when the bulldozers moved in. times running out so if anyone hasn't done i'd it yet get your skates on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoss (Apr 25, 2008)

Dyeman said:


> Worked here for a number of years both in the labs and selling their dyes. Seen that Kirkstall Road being pulled down thought would see what was on the web. Great pictures, sad to see but better than working. Archived stuff would be of interest both personnally and professionally as still work in the dyestuff industry.



The content of the technical library just left abandoned was unbelieable, must have been years of research there.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow! Stunning photo's of an amazing place! I'm not normally afan of graffitti but that stuff is impressive. I really like the photos you found too!


----------



## nursepayne (Apr 28, 2008)

JC this place looks more apocalyptic than ever!


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 29, 2008)

stunning pictographs!!!!


and a good account of it all!!!

yes, looks liek that metal plate has been lifted, hopefully by someone that will keep it safe that a pikey bstrd


----------

